
Links to YouTube Recordings of AWS re:Invent Sessions - stevenringo
https://gist.github.com/stevenringo/5f0f9cc7b329dbaa76f495a6af8241e9
======
shazzy
Any recommendations for sessions worth watching?

~~~
nodesocket
The keynote by James Hamilton[1] is absolutely awesome. You can genuinely tell
that James finds all this technology fascinating. He talks about fiber,
networking, power, redundancy, scale all with utter enthusiasm.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyOAjFNPAbA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyOAjFNPAbA)

------
stevenringo
I found the playlists on YouTube difficult to navigate. This this list should
make it easier to find/sort sessions.

------
mda590
Thanks for this! Much easier to go through than the YouTube pages.

